#ubuntu-in 2016-12-27
<ur0> Hey everyone!
#ubuntu-in 2018-12-27
<pavlushka> manzar1: ok, you can talk to me here, no worries :)
<pavlushka> manzar1: So do you have any issue?
<manzar1> No
<manzar1> If there would be any issue, I will sure contact you people
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> manzar1: so good luck on your start
<manzar1> Thank you
